
Loie Fuller and the Serpentine - robbybaron
https://publicdomainreview.org/2019/11/06/loie-fuller-and-the-serpentine/
======
metaphorical
Reminds me of that W. B. Yeats poem that also seems relevant for the world
we're heading towards:

\---

When Loie Fuller’s Chinese dancers enwound

A shining web, a floating ribbon of cloth,

It seemed that a dragon of air

Had fallen among dancers, had whirled them round

Or hurried them off on its own furious path;

So the platonic Year

Whirls out new right and wrong,

Whirls in the old instead;

All men are dancers and their tread

Goes to the barbarous clangour of a gong.

